# Marmoset questions



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

ok so im just curious and i cant seem to find an answer to this question... ive always loved marmosets but i wouldnt be able to handle looking after one yet but sometime in the future after ive done alot of reaserch into them i would hope to have one, firstly do you need any type of licence to keep one? secondly were do you buy marmosets do you have to find a breeder etc and thirdly i know there not cheap to buy but anyone got a rough price for one?..... like i said I AM NOT GETTING ONE OR PLANNING ON GETTING ONE till at least a few years as i still live at home and would like to have my own house etc before i commit to such a big commitment cheers
mike


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

henney2280 said:


> ok so im just curious and i cant seem to find an answer to this question... ive always loved marmosets but i wouldnt be able to handle looking after *one* yet but sometime in the future after ive done alot of reaserch into them i would hope to have *one*, firstly do you need any type of licence to keep *one*? secondly were do you buy marmosets do you have to find a breeder etc and thirdly i know there not cheap to buy but anyone got a rough price for *one*?..... like i said I AM NOT GETTING *ONE* OR PLANNING ON GETTING *ONE* till at least a few years as i still live at home and would like to have my own house etc before i commit to such a big commitment cheers
> mike


Hi Mike. I've highlighted in red the words from your quote that are a big no-no. Primates should never be kept as single animals, as these highly intelligent & social animals have a strong need for the mental & physical stimulation that only their own kind can give them. You should go for a pair. You do not need a license to keep Marmosets. I would personally never but Marmosets from a pet shop, & I am not keen on such specialised animals being sold in pet shops. You should find a keeper of Marmosets to try to source your animals from. Prices can range from £800 - £1500 for a pair.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Some good basic information on here too

Common Marmoset Care - Home

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

:lol2: cheers for highlighting them words for me  like i said ive not looked into it at all and dont plan on getting TWO for a long time was just curious when ive got my life sorted i will deffo look into it tho. ive always loved all types of monkeys and i can sit at watch them for hours they amaze me and there also so funny like the things they do cheers for the repley


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Good luck in your research Mike.
Best way to go.

Hard bits not getting caught when you
see a couple for sale.

Little knowledge first though.

Then you can sit back and enjoy and not be worried all the time.

Lots of people on here will answer any questions you have..

Tottaly understand your love for monkeys.
If kept correctly they are very enjoyable.

But quite an expencive hobby with heating. lighting. uv. supliments etc.

Full of rewards and just as much heartache.

Remember a good vet with plenty experiance is top of list...


----------

